# Stihl weeder FS 55 blown ignition coil



## Chris11

First time poster, thanks for letting me ask!

After one year, just out of warranty limit of very little use on a Stihl weeder FS-55 the ignition coil blow. The cost for the new weeder was 320 dollars (Mexico), the new coil costs me about 95 dollars!

Now I'v got two questiosns: 

1. why did the coil blow? well is it a known problme and might it happen again? maybee some static porblme? and 

2. is this in the normal price range for a replacement coil?

Thanks

Chris


----------



## geogrubb

Did you check with a dealer, I thought the warranty on Stihl products was 2yrs and 5yrs on the ignition module. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Chris11

ok,, I'll do that.... maybe they cut me on this here in Mexico, often dealers give you only 3 ore 6 month warranty even if it is a no Mexican product.. lol


----------



## Chris11

big bummer... in Mexico 3 month on engine and no guarantee on electrical parts...

make you own conclusions about that... hahahah.... anyway I love this country


----------



## paulr44

Chris11 said:


> big bummer... in Mexico 3 month on engine and no guarantee on electrical parts...
> 
> make you own conclusions about that... hahahah.... anyway I love this country


I find it hard to believe, so I'd check it out. I tried, but can't tranlsate Stihl's Mexico website past the home page. But perhaps you can search it for the "garantía." What you were told about the extended warranty is correct, here in the states, no labor but at least the coil is free from 3rd through 5th year.
Here, the coil costs about $30.00, part# 4140 400 1305 for a unit newer than 2001 - they changed it then from 4140 400 1300, but that has the same retail price.

Paulr


----------



## Chris11

thanks.. I keep insisting to find a cheaper soucion. I checked the coil numbering and the one I have in fornt of me is 4140 1303 A MA-43 0537...

Chris


----------



## paulr44

Chris11 said:


> thanks.. I keep insisting to find a cheaper soucion. I checked the coil numbering and the one I have in fornt of me is 4140 1303 A MA-43 0537...
> 
> Chris


Chris,
The number on Stihl's parts usually has little to do with the actual part number. For lack of better terms we often call them "casting" numbers. The first sequence of numbers, in this case 4140, USUALLY, but not always, indicates the series of product. As for the price being high, if I were you I'd contact Stihl about the price in Mexico. By comparison, in the U.S. it's about $30, that's what, about 402 Pesos? Or you could solicit a Stihl dealer in the U.S. - visit stihlusa.com and you can search for a dealer. I'd rather not list my dealership's name here.
Paul


----------



## lanceb39

I am not sure if this thread is outdated, however, I had similar problems with the same model Stihl trimmer. My old ignition module p/n 4140 400 1303A. I was given a 4140 400 1300 as replacement, then was told I would need the replacement module p/n 4140 400 1308 and this would take a week or so to arrive. That same day, I reinstalled the original (4140 400 1303a) and readjusted with a gap of 2 business cards after having cleaned the armatures of rust with very fine emory cloth, reassembled the trimmer and has been working for 8 weeks now without a hiccup. The placement of the shaft key slot and flywheel key-way make the last 4 digits of the part number very crucial in matching the trimmers "timing" with varied placement of shaft key slot and firing time of the ignition module. Remember, 4140 400 1303a will need to be re-adjusted or replaced with the correct replacement ignition module 4140 400 1308 or even perhaps 4140 400 1305. I hope this everyone. Patience, persistence & perseverance. (Lance B. US Navy / US Coast Guard Veteran)


----------

